# blow trough possibilities



## BASS NOOB (May 8, 2009)

is it possible to put both a pair of 10's n a pair of 15's in a blow through box just wandering here ive searched for blow throughs n have yet to see a set up like this is it possible or a waste of time n space


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

typically the best results are had if you use all subs that are the best size.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

ya ive heard it doesnt sound very well with different sized subs... just do a qaud set of 12's or 15's =]


----------



## djr (Mar 10, 2009)

to complex to mix and match subs.. loads of cancellation.. seen your other thread... hell i aint a expert.. but define what you are looking from the system.. and then see what you really need, and ref your orther thread is it street bass that you are after?


----------



## BASS NOOB (May 8, 2009)

djr said:


> to complex to mix and match subs.. loads of cancellation.. seen your other thread... hell i aint a expert.. but define what you are looking from the system.. and then see what you really need, and ref your orther thread is it street bass that you are after?






yes im not looking for competion just some good sounding bass that will turn some heads


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

BASS NOOB said:


> is it possible to put both a pair of 10's n a pair of 15's in a blow through box just wandering here ive searched for blow throughs n have yet to see a set up like this is it possible or a waste of time n space


Nice specs:

- Titanium Cone
- Aluminum 3'' Voice Coil Former
- "Bottomless" Design
- Polyether Surround
- Aero-Vented Pole Piece
- Cast Aluminum Frame
- Dual Mirror-Image Spiders
- Triple-Stacked Magnet
- Continuous Power Handling: 750W
- Music Power Handling: 1,500W
- Dual Voice Coil
- Small Sealed-Box Enclosure
- QCA (Quick Change Voice Coil Assembly)
- Fs: 27Hz
- Qts: 0.30
- DCR: 4/coil
- Vas: 3.20 cuft
- Xmaxone way) 1.50" 

I'm sure it's been done before [ waste of time ].

quote>
IDMAX
JL W7
Eclipse Titanium (SW9122)
RE XXX
Adire Brahma (if you can get one)


Those are all up their in the SPL AND SQ.

I currently have 4 12" IDMAX subs off of 2 Zapco 1100.1 amps, and they are really awesome subs with incredible SQ. They pound your chest in as well.

I have also had 2 Eclipse Titaniums 12"s (SW9122) subs in a very small sealed enclosure. Those Ti's really had awesome SPL and great SQ as well. I would put them up there with the IDMAX's and a bit MORE SPL than the IDMAX's. They just need a ton of power being so innefficient. The IDMAX's give you way more pound for your watt.

I have heard a few W7's, and they are also monsters themselves. Great SPL and good SQ, just extremly expensive.

I'd go with the IDMAX for more on the SQ side, and Eclipse Titanium if you want more SPL, although they are awsome in the SQ as well. The IDMAX's are extremly more efficient though.


Good Luck!
quote>

YouTube - Eclipse Subwoofer



# 12" Titanium DVC Series Subwoofer
# Power Handling:

* RMS: 750 watts
* Peak: 1500 watts

# Solid Titanium Cone
# Special 2" Wide Polyether Surround
# Dual Mirror Image Spider
# Cast Alloy Frame
# 3" 4 Layer Dual 4 ohm Aluminum Voice Coil
# Triple-stacked magnet

Manufacturer:	Eclipse
Model number: SW9122
Weight:	30.00 lbs


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

These will turn heads  with the right amplifier, upgraded electrical system !

2 Cerwin Vega Stroker PRO-12 12" Subwoofers PRO12 Subs - eBay (item 120416993584 end time Jun-05-09 17:49:35 PDT)

This is not a misprint, 2500 watts RMS! They have dual 2 ohm voice coils, so you can wire a pair to get a .5 ohm load on your amp. This will result in the maximum power from your amplifier. All wiring options are included in the manual. (WARNING: Make sure your amp can handle a 1/2 ohm load before wiring it like this.)


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

using different size subs, and or, different make woofers is generally not a good idea. many problems can occur, especially if sharing the same enclosure. I would suggest using the same size and mfgr. just my humble .02


----------

